# Contacts sur IPAD



## Maltezu (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum et je suis à la recherche d'information sur le transfert des contacts d'un PC VISTA sur mon IPAD .Merci pour toute réponse claire pour un débutant !!!


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (2 Juin 2010)

Lorsque que tu synchronise tu clic dans l'onglet infos et tu coches synchroniser les contacts et tu choisis avec quoi tu veux synchroniser(outlook, windows contacts , etc)


----------



## marvel63 (2 Juin 2010)

Précision sur la méthode de juluparien: c'est avec iTunes


----------



## Maltezu (2 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous deux !! Excelent , ça y est j'ai mes contacts 
Merci encore


----------

